# Im Back



## The Traveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello all, 

Im used to live in the UAE for quite a long time, then i left to South Africa - Cape Town for about 3 years, im back now and would like to meet new friendly and mature people and exchange experiences

looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Wb Traveler,
We always hear about ppl leaving the country,,but it sounds different to find them coming back


----------

